# Photo licensing agencies?



## epp_b (Sep 14, 2009)

Are there any companies/agencies that will manage licensing and payment for your photos?  I'm not talking about stock photo agencies ... _just_ licensing and payment.  I don't want to be a dime-a-dozen in tens of thousands of photos, I don't want any approval processes... just a middle-man to do the business stuff, because I hate it and I suck at it 

I just want something where:

1. Company XYZ contacts me asking to use a photo in a publication
2. I point them to a [licensing agency's] website where Company XYZ can select their license and pay online
3. [licensing agency] takes their cut for the service of managing licensing and payment and sends me the remainder


----------



## milkyman90 (Oct 3, 2009)

I know some US based photographers who use Photoshelter.

I would be interested if anyone on the forum knows of a *UK equivalent* to photoshelter???


----------

